# Der ewige Drachenschwarm



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffys

Mein Freund und ich haben nuns neulich mal Gedanken über den ewigen Drachenschwarm gemacht.
Für alle, die sich nicht sicher sind: Es sind nicht die BRonzedrachen von Norzdormu gemeint, sondern diese knuffigen Kerlchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie oft waren wir nicht schon in den Hölen der Zeit und haben diese Viehcher unsanft gegen die Wand geklatscht? Viel zu oft.

Aber was wollen sie eigentlich erreichen? Warum wollen sie verschiedene Dinge verhindern? 

Nun ja, zuerst sei zu zu sagen,dass dieser Drachenschwarm einen gewaltigen Knacks haben, und zwar alle miteinander. Sie wünschen sich eine Welt, die iegens ihrem Schwarm gehört.


> Allerdings hat dieser es sich zum Ziel gesetzt das Gefüge der Raum Zeit, welches Nozdormu bewacht, zu zerstören und somit eine auf sich zugeschnitte Welt zu bauen.


Folscherliga-wiki

Nun, gehen wir die Szenen mal durch:
1. Flucht aus Dungholde.
Was gehschieht, falls die Helden nicht eingreifen: Thrall stirbt
Wenn Thrall sterben sollte, würde dei Horde beim Kampf um den Weltenbaum fehlen und somit....STOPP! Das mag zwar sein, aber hier muss man rückwärts denken: 
Laut Buch hat Broxigar von Thrall den auftrag bekommen, eine Anormalie zu erkunden. Diese Stellt sich als Zeitportal raus und er landed im Krieg der Ahnen, wo er die Welt durch seine Selbstaufopferung rettet...
Alleridings: Kein Thrall, kein Auftrag, kein Brox, der durchs Poral hoppelt, Apokalypse.
Sargeras wäre auf dieser Welt. Damit wäre die Aufmerksamkeit der Titanen auf Azeroth gelenkt, sie halten ihren Bruder auf. Allerdings zerstören die Enerigien des Kampfes Azeroth und übrig bleiben ein paar Scherben, auf denen jetzt der ewige Drachenschwarm, der vielleicht überlebt haben könnte,rumflattert.

Später mehr.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das immer so verstanden das sie die Welt retten wollen,
in dem sie schlimme Ereignisse verhindern.
Das dabei die Zeitlinie zerstört wird ist doch nebensächlich <:


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

2. Das dunkle Portal
Das dunkle Portal ist eigentlich sellbsterklärend. Sollte das schwarrze Portal nicht geöffnet werden, kommen die Orks und damit die spätere Horde nicht duchs Portal. Diese fehlen dann im Krieg um den Weltenbaum und Archimonde tötet alles, Sargeras tötet alles, alle töten alles und den ganzen Rest.Die Titanen kommen, alle sind...nein nicht glücklich sondern tot. Dann räumen die Titanen Azeroth auf und BÄMM wieder nu ein paar Scherben mit Drachendeko.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube das ist ein wenig einseitig gedacht. Scherben gibts im Nether genug, da muss man Azeroth nicht für kaputtmachen.
Eventuell wollen sie den bronzenen Schwarm nur unter Druck setzten und es war nie ihr Ziel, Thrall tatsächlich zu töten, oder
Medivh am Portal zu stoppen...


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Aber was hätten sie erpressen können? Die Kontrolle über die Zeitline? Den Tod Nozdormus?


----------



## White_Sky (11. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte als Antwortmöglichkeit Nozdormu haben!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Juli 2010)

Nun, ein Wesen der Unsterblichkeit und der Macht über Zeit und Verfall wird sicherlich einiges an heheren Zielen haben.
Beispielsweise könnten sie versuchen, Nozdormus Wissen an sich zu bringen. Oder seinen Aufenthaltsort ausfindig machen.
Sie könnten seine Bindung zu den Titanen ausnützen wollen oder sein Wissen ob der Zukunft missbrauchen wollen. 
Oder sie wollen etwas verhindern, das erst eintritt.


----------

